# My new favorite tile removal tool.



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I bought myself a pneumatic tool set (impact wrench, air ratchet, air chisel, die grinder) for Christmas. Used the air chisel today to remove the tile in the kitchen on the insurance job I'm doing. Worked pretty slick.:thumbup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice tool set . Does it use alot air to work from compressor.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea, it uses a fair bit of air. 

I stopped and cleaned up the busted up tile while waiting for the compressor to catch up.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

One of these:









with one of these:









will demolish a lot of tile quickly.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, well, I wanted an air ratchet and and an impact for Christmas.

That thing doesn't look like it would take my tires off very well.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It might take them off but putting them back on might be an issue :jester:


----------



## RES-GC (Dec 31, 2011)

angus242 said:


> One of these:
> 
> with one of these:
> 
> will demolish a lot of tile quickly.


Agreed- just finished removing 200 sf of tile with the same setup......like butter.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

And, since mine is one handed operation, you can drink coffee while you operate it.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

air tools are really nice, you just need a lot of air.
anyone watch this old house like 10 years ago? Tom Silva used to use air drills for almost all his drilling.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

What ya gonna do with all that air anyway...go ahead and use it up.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

chris klee said:


> air tools are really nice, you just need a lot of air.
> anyone watch this old house like 10 years ago? Tom Silva used to use air drills for almost all his drilling.


Now he only uses festool :thumbsup:


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> I bought myself a pneumatic tool set (impact wrench, air ratchet, air chisel, die grinder) for Christmas. Used the air chisel today to remove the tile in the kitchen on the insurance job I'm doing. Worked pretty slick.:thumbup:


I have been using a air vhisel for years now for tile removal. I just need a wider chisel, can't find one.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I use a Hilti rotary hammer like Angus with a wide chisel blade: tiles pop off like popcorn. Also great for removing the thinset as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Shane:thumbsup:

You're a young pup with your strong back and knees...

I've got the stand up version..


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Nice Shane:thumbsup:
> 
> You're a young pup with your strong back and knees...
> 
> I've got the stand up version..


What is that fancy tool ya got there? :detective:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> What is that fancy tool ya got there? :detective:


Long reach air scraper


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

that is pretty cool. never seen a long handle one like that.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Long reach air scraper


_now tha_t...is pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

RES-GC said:


> Agreed- just finished removing 200 sf of tile with the same setup......like butter.


Me three. But taking up the nailed and glued down CBU, I've always been impressed with it's grip.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Nice Shane:thumbsup:
> 
> You're a young pup with your strong back and knees...
> 
> I've got the stand up version..


I have one of those, it doesn't get out often. :laughing:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a Bosch 7/8" SDS, how do you think it would do w/ tile removal? I have two bathrooms coming up next week and that tile scraper is looking nice.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I have a Bosch 7/8" SDS, how do you think it would do w/ tile removal? I have two bathrooms coming up next week and that tile scraper is looking nice.


i have the bosch. use it all the time for tile removal.works great. i use it with a 2" wide chisel.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have used mine for taking out tile...it works fine...I am sure the larger ones work ALOT better, but I use mine more for boring 1/4" to 5/8" holes....usally no more then 6" deep. 

http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-11255...lt,pd.html?start=11&cgid=bosch-rotary-hammers


----------



## davevallance (Jan 20, 2012)

Bosch demo hammer, sds max! With a 6in blade bit! Takes up tile and thin set, no problem! 

www.ebrenovations.com


----------

